

Instinctiv, a minimalist music player - clofresh
http://www.instinctiv.com/

======
ootachi
I've been a fan of Instinctiv for quite a while. As someone who mainly listens
to music while doing something else (like coding), it's great to have a music
player that doesn't require any maintenance beyond hitting "next song" every
once in a while. Good complement to Pandora when you aren't feeling
adventurous.

------
avree
I think it's worth mentioning that the Android version of this player,
although not as full-featured as many of the other alternatives, is also quite
elegant.

<http://instinctiv.com/android/>

